# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Donnez votre avis sur Canard PC (et gagnez peut-être le jeu de votre choix)

## Ivan Le Fou

Canard PC organise un sondage en ligne pour mieux vous connaitre et avoir votre avis sur le magazine, sa nouvelle formule et quelques-uns de ses projets.
S'il vous plait, dites-nous ce qui vous plait et vous plait moins, dites-nous pourquoi et aidez-nous à améliorer le magazine.
Important: votre avis nous intéresse que vous soyez abonné, lecteur irrégulier ou pas si lecteur que ça, en vrai.
*Accéder au sondage en ligne*

Cinq participants seront tirés au sort pour gagner le jeu dématérialisé de leur choix.
Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Voilà, voilà...

----------


## Zarock

Voili, voilu, c'est fait. J'espère que mon message de fin n'est pas trop mielleux (si vous parvenez à le retrouver dans la foule de participation, CPC possédant des millions de lecteurs réguliers, huhuhu).  :B):

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai raté un truc, ou il n'y a aucune identification demandée, quelle qu'elle soit ? Ni pseudo, ni adresse email, ni nom ou adresse...

----------


## Jaycie

> J'ai raté un truc, ou il n'y a aucune identification demandée, quelle qu'elle soit ? Ni pseudo, ni adresse email, ni nom ou adresse...


Juste ton mail à la fin si tu veux participer au "jeu".

Mais c'est normal dans ce genre de sondages.

----------


## Sybylle

Voilà qui est fait ^^

----------


## Ymnargue

Fait.

----------


## Ruvon

Répondu...

Trop court ce sondage, need moar !  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> J'ai raté un truc, ou il n'y a aucune identification demandée, quelle qu'elle soit ? Ni pseudo, ni adresse email, ni nom ou adresse...


C'est le champ où tu as rentré par erreur le nom du jeu convoité  ::): .

----------


## Catel

J'aurais bien voulu mettre "indifférent" à la couverture ou la maquette.

----------


## trognz

C'est fait.

----------


## jjeunehomme

Le sondage va sûrement être faussé par des lèches-bottes avides d'avoir un jeu gratuit, vous auriez mieux fait de le dire à la fin de l'opération  ::):

----------


## Koma

Répondu !

----------


## Jaycie

> Le sondage va sûrement être faussé par des lèches-bottes avides d'avoir un jeu gratuit, vous auriez mieux fait de le dire à la fin de l'opération


ben...

EN même temps c'est fait je suppose par tirage au sort, pas parce qu'il y a dans le sondage.

Donc j'ai un peu de mal à voir, (surtout que y'a pas des masses du pub pour ce sondage à part sur le site et le forum).

----------


## Anonyme32145

> ben...
> 
> EN même temps c'est fait je suppose par tirage au sort, pas parce qu'il y a dans le sondage.
> 
> Donc j'ai un peu de mal à voir, (surtout que y'a pas des masses du pub pour ce sondage à part sur le site et le forum).


Ouaip. Surtout que LimeSurvey permet de virer les réponses automatiques, du genre "clic clic suivant clic clic".

----------


## Ymnargue

> C'est le champ où tu as rentré par erreur le nom du jeu convoité .


Haha, tellement vrai  ::):

----------


## RedGuff

(Compliqué), Élitiste, Critique, Intégriste :  dans le sondage, c'est des compliments !

----------


## Taro

Terminé. J'espère que vous lirez les commentaires de fin !  ::):

----------


## Anonyme866

L'absence de retour en arrière est rédhibitoire.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Bof, suffit de prendre son temps.

----------


## Radaj

Manque Games dans les magazines de jeux D=

----------


## bibineman

pas pu aller jusqu'au bout, impossible de continuer après la question sur la fréquence d'achat...  ::(:

----------


## the_wamburger

Dans la question sur les vidéos et youtubers... je ne regarde pas ou peu de youtubers, par contre je regarde des streams tous les jours (j'en ai un sur l'autre écran là, au taf c'est pareil), et pas de questions sur le streaming en général... ou en tous cas pas jusqu'à présent. Un peu étrange.

(J'en suis à la partie hardware)

----------


## Pyro Gourmand

Répondu  ::): 

Un peu long avec les questions sur combien on douille dans des jeux ou du hardware, mais bon c'est des gens du marketing (de gamestatistics) qui ont écrit le sondage.

-

Ma principale critique quant à la nouvelle maquette est le choix d'un style épuré au détriment (à mon avis) de la visibilité : on a moins de codes couleur, des indications (Test PC, A venir, Console) moins visibles (plus petites et sans bandeau de couleur en surlignage), ce qui donne un peu l'impression d'un vrac. C'est assez gênant quand en plus toutes les plateformes sont regroupées en un seul bloc.

A ce sujet, c'est pas mal de vouloir différencier les différentes plateformes par un indicateur différent ("Test PC" c'est un léger bandeau rouge en surlignage, "Test Console" c'est un hexagone vert et cadre, Android/iOS par des logos + un autre hexagone bizarre pour indiquer que c'est un "testT"), mais perso je trouve ça problématique à partir du moment où ces tests sont tous regroupés dans un même ensemble : il faudrait au moins une structure commune pour que du premier coup d’œil on voit de quelle plateforme il s'agit.

Par exemple, on peut prendre la base de l'hexagone* couché (du test Console) pour indique que c'est un test, puis ensuite chaque plateforme fait son identité (PC avec le bandeau rouge iconique de CPC, console peut avoir son design tableau (vu qu'il faut à chaque fois préciser de quelle console il s'agit), et Android/iOS gardent leurs logos respectifs.

*je viens de feuilleter un peu plus le mag, y'a des hexagones partout ! J'sais bien qu'jaime les wargames, mais ça fait un peu too much là  ::P: 

-

Sinon pour ce qui est de la couv, l'ajout d'effet d'ombre sur le nom du mag et les titres ne donne pas un rendu assez clair à mon avis : les ombres sont déjà présente sur l'image en couv et justement ne pas en avoir sur le texte aidaient à bien faire la différence entre le visuel et l'informatif.

Faudrait peut-être mettre moins d'ombre, et plus dans un style cartoon (ombre plus marquée, pas de blur) comme sur le "HOTLINE MIAMI 2" du n°314, ou justement comme la première couche d'ombre du n°315 sur le nom du mag (CANARD PC).

-

Pour la tranche de la couv (avec les _Canard PC Canard PC Couv PC Canard PC_), même si c'était toujours un petit plaisir de trouver le jeu de mot caché, je comprends que ce soit partie : ça fait quand même pas mal de bruit visuel sur un emplacement en réalité assez important pour la vente en kiosque.

Sur ce point, le nouveau design de la couv n'a choisis qu'un simple bandeau rouge (légèrement de travers), or je doute que ce soit suffisant pour attirer l'attention ou permettre au lecteur occasionnel de l'apercevoir sur les étagères du point presse.

Pour le reste, placer le personnage de Couly sur le haut de la tranche est une très bonne idée pour donner le ton du mag. Idem pour les tests/dossiers phares au sommet de la couv, ça ajoute en visibilité _(même si en terme de goût perso je préférerais le nom du mag au sommet, mais bon là je pinaille)_.

-

Au niveau de la première/dernière page plus épaisse je trouve que c'est un très bon changement : ça fait plus magazine que journal local et ça tient mieux en main à la lecture.

Quant à la taille du mag et la police d'écriture réduite en conséquence, c'est un peu tôt pour se prononcer. N'ayant pas besoin de lunettes pour lire (pour le moment), je n'ai ressenti aucune gène.

-

Bref, à part quelques détails de la couv et le visuel des catégories, j'aime bien la nouvelle formule. Merci à l'équipe de Canard PC  :;):

----------


## Croaker

Je me sens obligé de commenter deux points du sondage qui m'ont embêté :

- Ç’aurait été sympa de pouvoir donner des notes comme "Chaussette/20".
- J'ai répondu "pas du tout" à la question de savoir si CPC fait une notation juste, parce que j'ai du mal à comprendre comment une notation peut être juste dans l'absolu, et surtout ça ne m'intéresserait absolument pas. 
- Que CPC soit un mag "arbitraire" serait plutôt une qualité pour moi, en tout cas j'ai voté en ce sens.

----------


## maneauleau

a voté

----------


## Karedas

A voté !

Par contre autant la partie sur coin coin pc m'a été agréable, autant la fin pour savoir si j'ai la TV HD, si je compte m'acheter ceci ou cela, plutôt pâtes ou riz, string ou caleçon, c'était moyen.
Mais j'imagine que c'est le deal de récolter un peu d'info consuméristes au passage, ça fera juste quelques filtres à ajouter à la boite mail dans la semaine qui vient.

----------


## Snydlock

> Des peluches en forme de lapins de Couly

----------


## kikoro

> http://www.reactiongifs.com/r/2012/11/take-my-money.gif


Avec les mugs et les tee-shirts qui vont avec  :Bave:   ::love::

----------


## Checco

Voté!

----------


## Warf

Sondage répondu !

----------


## Ruvon

> Par contre autant la partie sur coin coin pc m'a été agréable, autant la fin pour savoir si j'ai la TV HD, si je compte m'acheter ceci ou cela, plutôt pâtes ou riz, string ou caleçon, c'était moyen.
> Mais j'imagine que c'est le deal de récolter un peu d'info consuméristes au passage, ça fera juste quelques filtres à ajouter à la boite mail dans la semaine qui vient.


 :^_^:   :^_^:  J'attends avec curiosité une réponse là-dessus, c'est vrai que CPC te bourre régulièrement ta boite mail de pubs. Vite vite un lance-flammes.

Non mais sérieusement... Te demander quel matos tu es équipé pour voir quel est ton profil de joueur et quel seraient les centres d'intérêts du lectorat ça devient un piège pour t'inciter à acheter du matos ?...

Et genre, poser la question plutôt que d'accuser d'abord, non ? Ce serait trop demander ? Si c'est le cas, au moins tu le saurais, mais là t'es juste en mode "j'ai décidé que ce serait comme ça et j'ai raison". :notbad:

----------


## Pyro Gourmand

> J'attends avec curiosité une réponse là-dessus, c'est vrai que CPC te bourre régulièrement ta boite mail de pubs. Vite vite un lance-flammes.
> 
> Non mais sérieusement... Te demander quel matos tu es équipé pour voir quel est ton profil de joueur et quel seraient les centres d'intérêts du lectorat ça devient un piège pour t'inciter à acheter du matos ?...
> 
> Et genre, poser la question plutôt que d'accuser d'abord, non ? Ce serait trop demander ? Si c'est le cas, au moins tu le saurais, mais là t'es juste en mode "j'ai décidé que ce serait comme ça et j'ai raison". :notbad:


Cela aurait été un sondage fait par la rédac, pourquoi pas.

Là le sondage est fait par une boîte externe de marketing, GameStatistics.fr, et ils ont un chat dans l'équipe : on ne peut pas faire plus démoniaque que ça  :tired: 

...

Plus sérieusement, rien ne nous dit que les infos sur notre consommation ne seront pas réutilisées par GameStatistics.fr pour d'autres "études" vendues à des annonceurs, et qu'au final on se prenne du spam ciblé à cause de ça. J'ai eu l'occasion de bosser avec des étudiants en marketing (niveau M1/M2) qui eux aussi faisaient des "enquêtes", l'éthique et le respect du consommateur c'est vraiment la dernière chose auxquels ils pensent : ils ont 2-3 heures sur la réglementation légale et puis basta. Et justement en matière légale c'est comme dans le secteur de la finance ou du commercial : "pas vu, pas pris".

Donc merci mais la présomption d'innocence je l'accorde : volontairement à tous les citoyens pour ce qui est du système juridico-légal, seulement aux gens auquel je fais confiance pour ma vie personnelle (et de consommateur), pour tout le reste c'est une dose prononcée de méfiance jusqu'à la fourniture de gages de confiance. Pour le moment, aucune personne ou organisation travaillant dans le secteur du marketing n'a montré qu'elle était digne de confiance ; au contraire, les abus sont constants et redoublent d'intensité au fur et à mesure que la technique évolue.

----------


## Karedas

> J'attends avec curiosité une réponse là-dessus, c'est vrai que CPC te bourre régulièrement ta boite mail de pubs. Vite vite un lance-flammes.
> 
> Non mais sérieusement... Te demander quel matos tu es équipé pour voir quel est ton profil de joueur et quel seraient les centres d'intérêts du lectorat ça devient un piège pour t'inciter à acheter du matos ?...
> 
> Et genre, poser la question plutôt que d'accuser d'abord, non ? Ce serait trop demander ? Si c'est le cas, au moins tu le saurais, mais là t'es juste en mode "j'ai décidé que ce serait comme ça et j'ai raison". :notbad:


Je ne met pas spécialement en doute CPC, par contre le marketeu qui leur a vendu le sondage clef en main avec sa petite stat à revendre au plus offrant glissée dedans, lui je renifle de loin.




> Parmi les différents équipements ci-dessous, lesquels possédez-vous actuellement ?
>  Télévision / Montre connectée / Autre objet connecté / Cloud perso / NAS / Cigarette électronique


Alors soit CPC ve se mettre à tester les cigarettes éléctroniques, soit c'est le marketeu qui compte me vendre dans une list de prospect parce que j'en ai pas encore (te fatigue pas Mr marketeu je fume plus depuis des lustres)
Parce que niveau matos la cigarette electonique, même USB, ça influence pas trop ta façon de jouer :D




> Avez-vous consommé de la vidéo (film ou série) en ligne le mois dernier, que ce soit en téléchargement ou en streaming ?
>  Êtes-vous abonné à Netflix ?


CPC va lancer une série basée sur les Lapins de Couly, et donc cette question se justifie, ou alors c'est encore un coup du marketeu qui va me vendre dans une liste de prospects à Netflix.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca a l'air hyper dangereux de vivre dans ta tête :fear:.

----------


## julek

Y a un bon candidat que la rédaction de CPC se doit d'essayer : http://www.pyongyangracer.co/

----------


## olivarius

A voté  :;):

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

> Alors soit CPC ve se mettre à tester les cigarettes éléctroniques,


Ils l'ont déjà fait.  ::P:

----------


## the_wamburger

> Je n'aime pas trop regarder des vidéos de streaming car souvent ce n'est que de la pub déguisée promu par des mecs sois disant passionné mais uniquement par leurs vues, leur revenus publicitaires et leur contact avec les éditeurs très profitable.
> Je ne met pas tout le monde dans le même panier.


Ça dépend du stream en question : je regarde très régulièrement des streams de joueurs jouant à des jeux que je possède déjà ou qui sont F2P (genre MOBAs), ou des streams de développeurs (Amplitude stream un Q&A tous les lundis). Enfin qu'on aime ou pas n'est pas la question, surtout vu que y'a une question sur Youtube dedans, et pourtant tu vas pas me dire que l'éthique des uns est meilleure que celle des autres.  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

De mon côté, j'ai répondu sans faire de distinction twitch / youtube / dailymotion.

----------


## Swiier

> Je ne met pas spécialement en doute CPC, par contre le marketeu qui leur a vendu le sondage clef en main avec sa petite stat à revendre au plus offrant glissée dedans, lui je renifle de loin.
> 
> 
> 
> Alors soit CPC ve se mettre à tester les cigarettes éléctroniques, soit c'est le marketeu qui compte me vendre dans une list de prospect parce que j'en ai pas encore (te fatigue pas Mr marketeu je fume plus depuis des lustres)
> Parce que niveau matos la cigarette electonique, même USB, ça influence pas trop ta façon de jouer :D
> 
> 
> CPC va lancer une série basée sur les Lapins de Couly, et donc cette question se justifie, ou alors c'est encore un coup du marketeu qui va me vendre dans une liste de prospects à Netflix.


Les tests des cigarettes électroniques ont déjà été fait dans un CPC Hardware, Humanoïde/CPC/CPCH ont parlé de Netflix. Le mec du markéting a peut-être fait le sondage par rapport aux derniers sujets dont les magazines ont parlé afin de savoir si ça avait changé les avis et envies de certains

Perso, je l'ai pris comme ça pour ces questions "sans rapport".

----------


## mikelion

J'ai dû me tromper à mon âge.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Mais j'imagine que c'est le deal de récolter un peu d'info consuméristes au passage, ça fera juste quelques filtres à ajouter à la boite mail dans la semaine qui vient.


Non, nous ne faisons pas commerce de vos adresses mails, ne l'avons d'ailleurs jamais fait.
Toutes les questions ont été conçues et posées par Canard PC, elles nous aident à avoir une meilleure idée de nos lecteurs et de l'éventuel intérêt qu'ils peuvent avoir pour de nouveaux projets.
GameStatistics est responsable du sondage, de son dépouillement et de son analyse, parce que c'est un vrai métier et pas le nôtre, mais n'obtiens aucune donnée.

----------


## minouaze

c'est fait je vient de le finir :D

----------


## Dis Camion

A voté. Ca manque de bites et dessins rigolos entre les questions.

----------


## Grosnounours

Done. J'ai été très sérieux dans mes réponses sauf concernant mes dépenses en jeux vidéos. Aucune idée je ne compte pas. (C'est bien ce qu'on me reproche.)

----------


## Anadhryn

Sondage un peu long avec un poil trop de questions sur la solvabilisation des profils des lecteurs mêmes si Canard PC a aussi besoin d'argent pour vivre et produire du contenu de qualité. 
J'espère juste qu'ils ne vont pas devenir des vendeurs d'assurance pour smartphones et tablettes (évoqué en creux via le questionnaire).
L'indépendance est un combat permanent !

----------


## TrAshLOLO

Done !

----------


## Fabiolo

Surtout que dans le genre c'est assez soft. Dans ce genre de sondage partout ailleurs on te demande ton salaire et d'autres trucs bien indiscrets.

Par contre ça aurait été 10 fois plus sympa de glisser quelques dessins de Couly par ci par là.

----------


## Frypolar

> Cela aurait été un sondage fait par la rédac, pourquoi pas.
> 
> Là le sondage est fait par une boîte externe de marketing, GameStatistics.fr, et ils ont un chat dans l'équipe : on ne peut pas faire plus démoniaque que ça


Aussi loin que je me souvienne, ces questions ont toujours été dans les sondages de CPC, ça n’a rien à voir avec GameStatistics.

---------- Post added at 18h16 ---------- Previous post was at 18h07 ----------




> Je ne met pas spécialement en doute CPC, par contre le marketeu qui leur a vendu le sondage clef en main avec sa petite stat à revendre au plus offrant glissée dedans, lui je renifle de loin.


J’espère que tu cuisines pas au gaz, en étant anosmique c’est dangereux  ::siffle:: 




> Alors soit CPC ve se mettre à tester les cigarettes éléctroniques, soit c'est le marketeu qui compte me vendre dans une list de prospect parce que j'en ai pas encore (te fatigue pas Mr marketeu je fume plus depuis des lustres)
> Parce que niveau matos la cigarette electonique, même USB, ça influence pas trop ta façon de jouer :D
> 
> 
> CPC va lancer une série basée sur les Lapins de Couly, et donc cette question se justifie, ou alors c'est encore un coup du marketeu qui va me vendre dans une liste de prospects à Netflix.


Ou alors c’est pour savoir quels thèmes pourraient intéresser les lecteurs. Les vidéos/streams sont en train de faire bien mal aux sites de jeu vidéo, ça intéresse peut-être aussi la rédac de savoir si leurs lecteurs sont là parce que totalement hermétiques à ce media, avec le risque de les perdre comme ça arrive aux sites web, ou bien si au contraire leurs lecteurs sont friands de vidéo mais continuent de lire CPC pour une raison x ou y ce qui serait une bonne nouvelle pour eux (enfin je pense).

Ou alors ils préparent une webTV et veulent prendre la température  ::ninja::

----------


## Karedas

> Non, nous ne faisons pas commerce de vos adresses mails, ne l'avons d'ailleurs jamais fait.
> Toutes les questions ont été conçues et posées par Canard PC, elles nous aident à avoir une meilleure idée de nos lecteurs et de l'éventuel intérêt qu'ils peuvent avoir pour de nouveaux projets.
> GameStatistics est responsable du sondage, de son dépouillement et de son analyse, parce que c'est un vrai métier et pas le nôtre, mais n'obtiens aucune donnée.


Merci pour cet éclaircissement.
Du coup, si vous lancez une série animée avec le lapin, je m'abonne à Netflix dans l'heure  ::wub::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Sondage un peu long avec un poil trop de questions sur la solvabilisation des profils des lecteurs mêmes si Canard PC a aussi besoin d'argent pour vivre et produire du contenu de qualité. 
> J'espère juste qu'ils ne vont pas devenir des vendeurs d'assurance pour smartphones et tablettes (évoqué en creux via le questionnaire).
> L'indépendance est un combat permanent !


Vendeurs, non. En revanche, si on arrive à convaincre des annonceurs que nos lecteurs sont intéressés, on prendra volontiers leur argent pour faire des idioties.

----------


## Jaycie

> Vendeurs, non. En revanche, si on arrive à convaincre des annonceurs que nos lecteurs sont intéressés, on prendra volontiers leur argent pour faire des idioties.


"On prend vos thunes et on vous emmerde"  comme dirait un de vos sages confrères ?

----------


## Octochelou

J'ai l'impression de m'être fait sondé...

----------


## John Shaft

Vu que la toute dernière question est un formulaire libre, j'espère un bêtisier des réponses les plus idiotes  ::):

----------


## Cedski

je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir fait le lèche couille à la fin...  ::(:

----------


## Zaraf

> L'absence de retour en arrière est rédhibitoire.


Je plussoie.

----------


## Arieseb

Répondu. Pas désagréable à remplir en plus.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

A participé  ::): .




> - Ç’aurait été sympa de pouvoir donner des notes comme "Chaussette/20".


Huhuhu, tellement vrai ^^.

----------


## asura

Fait  ::): 

Je suis curieux de savoir comment ils vont analyser mon profil :
Joueur de MOBA, amateur de streaming et vieux con à la fois, j'espère pas avoir cassé leur joujou de sondage  ::trollface::

----------


## Crealkiller

> C'est le champ où tu as rentré par erreur le nom du jeu convoité .


J'ai fait la même c'était mal écrit ou je suis un gros débile?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Nous sommes de gros débiles, j'en ai peur.

----------


## Merzhinhudour

En général je déteste les sondages et n'en remplit jamais, sauf quand j'estime que le sujet vaut le coup ce qui est le cas pour canardpc. Je suis loin d'être le meilleur fan, mais j'apprécie le côté indépendant, l'humour et le regard que porte la rédaction sur les jeux et l'informatique en général. Bon courage à vous et j'espère que vous aurez les infos que vous vouliez pour continuer à évoluer et faire votre boulot en apportant un oeil moins politiquement correct. Pour moi vous êtes un peu le Charlie Hebdo de la presse jeux vidéos.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Comme ils ont déjà été menacés de représailles au katana ils sont effectivement dans le ton  ::): .

----------


## Talium

A voté aussi !

----------


## McPignouf

A voté aussi ! 

Les résultats c'est pour quand ?

----------


## RomTaka

Est-ce qu'il y aura vraiment un tirage au sort avec 5 heureux gagnants ou ne serons-nous que des centaines, des milliers, des millions (voire plus) de malheureux gogos ?  ::|:

----------


## Flad

On a eu les résultats ?

----------


## Malakian

Rien pour le moment il me semble  ::(:

----------


## Bilbut

Je sors de ma grotte : les résultats sont finalement tombés ?

----------


## GCA

Oui, moi j'ai gagné un jeu à télécharger (The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt)

----------

